# where can I get pinstripes for hats?



## sellproduct (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Labeling for fitted hats*

Where do I get pin-stripes


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Labeling for fitted hats*



sellproduct said:


> Where do I get pin-stripes


What kind of pin stripes? For what purpose?


----------



## sellproduct (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Labeling for fitted hats - getting garments custom made from international manufacturers (China)*

Pinstripes for hats like for example A whitesox with pinstripes, I want the pinstripes with my own embroidery


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think pinstripes are sewn in at the time the cap is manufactured. So if you wanted something custom, you would have to contact a cap manufacturer and order custom caps.


----------



## snarley (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi Mark,

KC Caps has a "Blow Out" sale going on right now. They have some pinstripe hats for .49 cents, This is a, while supplies last sale. Don't know the quality, just putting out the info. 

Now a pet peeve: on yours and other forum member's profiles it would be nice to include some kind of idea of a geographical location, I don't care where you live but with so many things if you know the area someone lives in you can make recommendations that make sense based on that area. (I don't want to recommend a supplier in California to a person who lives in Maine.)

Good Luck on finding your hats.

Bill M


----------



## sellproduct (May 22, 2007)

I live in fort myers FL and I was wondering where to get the best prices for good quality hats


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

sellproduct said:


> I live in fort myers FL and I was wondering where to get the best prices for good quality hats


Try a wholesaler like decky.com or others like sanmar.com, tscapparel.com, alphashirt.com, etc.


----------

